# On Road R/C race in Gulfport MS on Saturday May 9th



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

On Road R/C race in Gulfport MS on Saturday May 9th...This race will be held at the Seebee Base during their annual Seebee day... Daphne/Mobile R/C club will be running the event...The SeeBee base will have a drivers stand built...There will be large crowds on hand to watch this event as well as other events taking place as well...

Classes:

Nitro Touring (foam or rubber tires)
Pro-Stock Touring (27t brushed or 13.5) (6 cell or 7.4 lipo ) (Rubber tires) 
12th scale (4-cell 19t)
Pancar Oval (27t brushed / 13.5) (6 cell or 7.4 lipo) or (4 cell 19t) (caps or foams)
Novice (road or oval determined by what cars show up)
Slash Spec (if enough show)


The current schedule that I have drawn up is as follows:
9am - Registration opens
9:45am - Registration closed (Anyone wanting to register after 9:45 will be charged a $5/class late fee)
9:45-10:15am - Roadcourse Practice.
10:15-10:45am - Oval Practice.
11:00am - Round 1 of Qualifying
12:30pm - Round 2 of Qualifying
2:00pm - Round 3 of Qualifying
4:00pm - Mains

This should give everyone ample time between rounds to enjoy the event around us and work on their cars, and leaves us 2 hours to run all of the mains and tear down the track before the even closes at 6pm.


Rules for the Slash will be the same as we run in Mobile-
Stock Slash with only the following changes/upgrades allowed (NO EXCEPTIONS):
Transmitter and Receiver can be changed to the racer's preference.
Any 6-cell nimh with a capacity of no more than 5000mah
The stock, unaltered Traxxas 12t Titan motor must be used.
Stock tires must be used and cannot be modified in any way.
No cutting or modifying of any part of the truck is allowed.
You can use any size pinion gear as long as it fits the truck without any modifications
You may change the shock oil and pistons using the ones that came with the kit, but the stock springs must be used.
Shock caps can be replaced with the optional aluminum caps from Traxxas.
Rear hubs, front caster blocks, and fronts spindles may be replaced with stronger option parts sold by RPM.
If these rules do now specifically say that you can do it, then it isn't legal.


B-main winner will bump into A-main
Top 5 in each A-main will receive a plaque
Gas sedan will run a 20min A-main 









Welcome to Seabee Day 2009
May 9, 2009

Free and open to the public

Schedule of Events

updated April 24

Seabee Day 2009 is a celebration of the U.S. Navy Seabee on board Naval Construction Battalion Center in Gulfport, Miss. This year's Seabee Day will take place May 9 and will feature a festival atmosphere, games, carnival rides, softball tournament, fun, food, golf tournament, musical guests, car, truck and motorcyle show, and much, much more. Visit back often to view updates as they come available. 

Two of the musical guests are American Idol Season Six finalists -- former US Navy Sailor and Country music sensation, Phil Stacey and Contemporary Christian music and Dove Award nominee, Chris Sligh. 

Other musical guests include Jennifer Donovan, Cowboy Blues Band and the Myles Sharp Band featuring Rebecca Powers. 

This community event is FREE and OPEN TO THE PUBLIC. Everyone is invited on board for a first-hand look at the Navy's construction engineers. Seabee Day 2009 highlights the mission and accomplishments of the men and women of the Naval Construction Force, affectionately known as the Seabees. 

Seabee Day 2009 will feature demonstrations of Seabee construction skills, static displays of construction equipment, weapons and field camp construction, hands-on demonstrations and displays plus a wide variety of activities and lots of free entertainment.

Enter the base via the Pass Road Gate and follow the signs to free parking. (See "Getting Here")

Seabee Day 2009 kicks off May 9 at 8:30 a.m.

This event is made possible by sponsors, NCBC Morale Welfare and Recreation and the USO.

Click here for the Public Service Announcement provided by WLOX TV. 

SECURITY NOTE: NCBC Gulfport has heightened security measures in place. All vehicles and personnel entering the base are subject to search. Prohibited items include but are not limited to: coolers, backpacks, skateboards, bicycles, glass containers, pets, alcohol and weapons. The cooperation and patience of guests is greatly appreciated.



How do I get there? From I-10 take Hwy 49 south to Pass Rd. Turn right on Pass Rd. and proceed to the Pass Rd. gate. From Hwy 90, take Hwy 49 north to Pass Rd. Turn left on Pass Rd. and proceed to the Pass Rd. gate. 

http://www.seabeeday.org/

http://www.mobilercracing.com/index.php 
__________________
Mobilercracing.com
Nexusracing.com


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.mobilercracing.com/flyers/seabee_flyer.pdf


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

I was told today that all racers should be at the track before 8:00 am Sat...Because after that it will be really hard to find a parking spot...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1485719


----------

